# Went to see The Man



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

I look forward to reading your report.


----------



## Bruce J (Mar 4, 2018)

Marsh Pirate said:


> I look forward to reading your report.


I just got back after a few weeks overseas. I suspect it will be a couple more weeks before I can get this put on and tested. I'm also adding a compression plate and raising the motor mounting, so I'll be testing quite a few things.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

I talked to him today about a prop for my 25 Johnson. Really nice guy and took the time to go over everything with me in no rush. Due to my transom design, the cavitation plate sits 3.5” above the bottom of the hull. I was worried he was going to say that I’d need to cut my transom down, but he said with a compression plate and one of his props, I’d still want to move the motor UP. Excited to see how skinny it will run.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I’ve been telling you guys, he’s the man if you want to get the most out of your rig, not just have a prop “you can live with”. We put a lot into our skiffs, the prop is not something you should skimp on.


----------



## Blackdog317 (Jun 20, 2015)

Gatorgrizz27 said:


> I talked to him today about a prop for my 25 Johnson. Really nice guy and took the time to go over everything with me in no rush. Due to my transom design, the cavitation plate sits 3.5” above the bottom of the hull. I was worried he was going to say that I’d need to cut my transom down, but he said with a compression plate and one of his props, I’d still want to move the motor UP. Excited to see how skinny it will run.


That is probably true. Jack's philosophy is the real deal if you need to run and get up skinny. I recently crawled around under my skiff with a measuring tape and level to better understand the hard numbers I am dealing with for hole-shot and running on plane. I have just under 6" of skeg below the hull with the jack plate all the way up. With the Atlas Micro my cav plate is 1" above the bottom of the hull at it's lowest setting, and 6" above the bottom of the hull at it's highest setting. I can get up and run no matter where I have the jack plate set without overheating. His prop and the aftermarket cav plate really helped improve the running performance on my skiff. I hope you have similar results.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

Blackdog317 said:


> That is probably true. Jack's philosophy is the real deal if you need to run and get up skinny. I recently crawled around under my skiff with a measuring tape and level to better understand the hard numbers I am dealing with for hole-shot and running on plane. I have just under 6" of skeg below the hull with the jack plate all the way up. With the Atlas Micro my cav plate is 1" above the bottom of the hull at it's lowest setting, and 6" above the bottom of the hull at it's highest setting. I can get up and run no matter where I have the jack plate set without overheating. His prop and the aftermarket cav plate really helped improve the running performance on my skiff. I hope you have similar results.


Sweet. I’m not running a jack plate so I’ll have to spend some time getting it dialed in. I’ll give up 1-2” of running ability in order to have it work well turning or in choppy conditions. With my cav plate 3 1/2” above the bottom of the hull, I’ve got 8” of the foot and skeg hanging below. Getting it up a bit more would be great but might not work 100% of the time.


----------

